# My main cage.



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Aug 11, 2007)

Please post any comments / suggestions. Currently updating... I will be adding more things in the tank in regards to environmental objects. There is suppose to be a pot for for plantation in that circle. I had a Venus Flytrap plant in there but it was sick so I am currently treating the plant right now. It will be place back into the circle water resevoir when it is in healthier condition. I will also be adding some more live plantation. Something that will make it look more attracting and I will post it up when that get's done. Please let me know what you think. Thanks.

First 3 is front views...

















... The rear &amp; left glass with wallpapered with soft white mesh so the mantids can get around on the glass surface better. The front and right glass is not covered with mesh. It is used for a more clearer view.

the next 3 are top views...






I customized built the screen cover on the top but those FFlies still can get out. So I will be replacing it with 2 layers of soft mesh instead of the sharp metal screen grill











And last 3 are pictures of my cricket resevoir. The crickets are trapped in the little tube and cannot get out with air flow on top of opening. I simply place a strip of mesh from top of tube to bottom of tube so crickets will able to climb out. I will place it prior to feeding time and remove the strip after several crickets escape to their death. Too bad for those crickets their only choice is to be captive or to escape to end up being mantid food.
















The reason why I did what I did with the crickets is because I want to keep them inside the tank but I didn't want them wandering everywhere and making a mess so i confined them into the tube to make the tank more cleaner.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2007)

Is this an aquarium? I cannot tell, I do like the setup with the crickets. Do the crickets have a way to drink or eat in there? The only thing you seem to need in there is some plants of some kind for the mantis to hang around on, they like to hide in their natural enviroment. So they need some plants either real or fake to be on (you know leafy things) :wink:


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Aug 11, 2007)

> Is this an aquarium? I cannot tell, I do like the setup with the crickets. Do the crickets have a way to drink or eat in there? The only thing you seem to need in there is some plants of some kind for the mantis to hang around on, they like to hide in their natural enviroment. So they need some plants either real or fake to be on (you know leafy things) :wink:


Yes, it is an aquarium. I consider it a Teterrium (whats the difference...). I use a spray and spray it into the tube for water. As far as food, I have placed some wheat bread in crumbled &amp; small pieces.


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2007)

To be honest a mantis setup like that is not the best choice. Cannibalism will occur and once you get it full of plants or whatever you will have to use twice as many feeders to make sure everybody gets enough. Sand is not a good substrate either. Smaller individual containers are best. I have something like it where I used a large greenhouse to house many mantids. It just does not work as well as smaller containers.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2007)

Go with what Rick said, he's the man to listen too!


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Aug 11, 2007)

> To be honest a mantis setup like that is not the best choice. Cannibalism will occur and once you get it full of plants or whatever you will have to use twice as many feeders to make sure everybody gets enough. Sand is not a good substrate either. Smaller individual containers are best. I have something like it where I used a large greenhouse to house many mantids. It just does not work as well as smaller containers.


Before I even checked for posts here it already happend. As I speak the bigger one already is at the moment eating the smaller one. I woke up and found them this way. It usually never happends but for some reason it happend today. What a coincedence that you've mentioned it and then it happends. I'm using sand to make it look more clean and easier as well. I know it's not a good choice. I guess I will just put my main mantis in there. What can I say, I'm pretty much a noobie and I'm kind of creatively rebelious.


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2007)

> > To be honest a mantis setup like that is not the best choice. Cannibalism will occur and once you get it full of plants or whatever you will have to use twice as many feeders to make sure everybody gets enough. Sand is not a good substrate either. Smaller individual containers are best. I have something like it where I used a large greenhouse to house many mantids. It just does not work as well as smaller containers.
> 
> 
> Before I even checked for posts here it already happend. As I speak the bigger one already is at the moment eating the smaller one. I woke up and found them this way. It usually never happends but for some reason it happend today. What a coincedence that you've mentioned it and then it happends. I'm using sand to make it look more clean and easier as well. I know it's not a good choice. I guess I will just put my main mantis in there. What can I say, I'm pretty much a noobie and I'm kind of creatively rebelious.


Well we all have to try new things to figure out what works best for us. It's up to you but I have tried similar and it just doesn't work as well.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

I really like that cricket feeding idea!


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 14, 2007)

venus fly trap? cmon its ganna eat all your manis food or posobly your mantis


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Get rid of the sand, and use bed a beast, moss, etc, add more climbing structures, perhaps a smaller cage (what do u vets think?), keep the Cup-O-Crix (btw what material is that? Glass?) and perhaps some friendly bugs that the mantis wont eat. fake plants or not predatory ones and then i reckon your set!


----------

